# Dream Girl Lighting



## wjo (Feb 7, 2007)

The Color gels used in the dream girls show were, red,s blue and so on can some tell me, what red,s or blue, by name and number used in this show, or how can I find out....


----------



## Van (Feb 7, 2007)

wjo said:


> The Color gels used in the dream girls show were, red,s blue and so on can some tell me, what red,s or blue, by name and number used in this show, or how can I find out....


 
Which production ? Why do you want to know ? Oh and BTW Hi ! Nice to meet you. What do you do ? Do you have any idea how many gels there are out there ? Do you have a concept of CMY mixing and the millions of colors that are availible through such technology ? I'm done.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

The only possible way to find out which gels were in use to my way of thinking would be to find a person who was on the crew for the show. And if you are asking so that you can replicate it, though I am in no way suggesting that, then that is considered a bad thing. Directly copying someone else's work is considered a substantial breach of intellectual property rights and a big no no. Much has been written on it in other threads.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to the booth!!

There just happened to be an article about the light design of Dream Girls the movie in the January issue of Live Design. You can read the article here: http://livedesignonline.com/concerts/sweet_dreams Read the article it won't answer your question but it will tell you a lot about the theory behind the color and lighting for many of the specific scenes. It also mentions specifically some of the gear they used (over 450 instruments in multiple rigs total). As Van suggested, the article say that much of the gear was intelligent CMY color mixing and so there probably was little or no gel used in a lot of scenes.


----------



## wjo (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank to all, I have read info on the production yes they use a lots of lights,,, I am the Tech Dir for our family group : *Family Affair Ens*.. and we do stage plays...but for a family setting for one of the older member (mother) we want to do one scene from the show. I was ask if I could come close the color lighting,,,yes there a many colors for one color gel... this is why I was asking..... who may know this or have an Ideal.......I can use eany info again thank you all...........................


----------



## avkid (Feb 7, 2007)

Look at some show photos and get out your trusty swatchbook.


----------



## Footer (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.rosco.com/us/filters/roscolux.asp
http://www.leefilters.com/
http://www.internetapollo.com/Products/ProductLine.aspx?pl_id=8
http://www.gamonline.com/

There ya go... about all the colors of the rainbow.... for around 6 dollars a sheet....


----------

